# Recherche appli musique avec durée



## Loriston (30 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

je cherche un application qui permet de lancer puis arrêter la lecture de musiques à une heure précise et le tout automatiquement (et quotidiennement).

Merci à celui ou celle qui pourra m'aider!


----------



## Larme (30 Juillet 2012)

Genre les applications réveil ?


----------



## Loriston (31 Juillet 2012)

On peut le voir comme ça oui.

Sauf que j'aimerai que ca soit ma Bibliothèque qui soit jouée et sur une période bien précise (1h?)


----------

